# OOPS! SG: 1.120 Suggestions?



## ICELIA (Jul 31, 2012)

Well I have been making wine for about a year now, so I am still a bit of a rookie, but I should have known better than this! 

Made my first batch of Skeeter pee last night, and since I wanted to flavor it, I used 4 cans of concentrate. Problem is: it completely slipped my mind that it would have sugar in the concentrate, so I got my SG in the ballpark and then added the concentrate. 
Yup you guessed it, now my SG is way, way higher than I wanted. :-( 1.120 to be exact. 
I don't want rocket fuel, so what should I do, make another batch and shoot much lower, and then blend? 
Or back sweeten with more concentrate and some more lemon and water to dilute after fermentation has stopped? 

Give up and dump? 

I want it to taste good and not just like alcohol, any of you pros out there have any ideas for me? 
Thanks.


----------



## Julie (Jul 31, 2012)

did you add yeast yet? if not start anther batch but before you add any sugar blend the two, after blending, adjust your sg to around 1.080

LOL, you are better making another batch anyway because the first one always disappears way too fast.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 31, 2012)

Split the batch. Then top off with juice or water to lower sg.


----------



## ICELIA (Jul 31, 2012)

Julie said:


> did you add yeast yet? if not start anther batch but before you add any sugar blend the two, after blending, adjust your sg to around 1.080
> 
> LOL, you are better making another batch anyway because the first one always disappears way too fast.



I did pitch yeast, I only have one primary, so I was expecting to blend after fermentation has completed. 
I could buy another bucket and take a gallon or so and put in the the other bucket (while it is still fermenting) and then make that into a batch and top off the other one with more lemon and get the SG in the ballpark. 
Otherwise I am hoping to get it down by blending with juice afterwards. Anyone tried that after fermentation? 

My other thought is to let the ABV settle over time, but I am told that SP doesn't age well, so perhaps that won't work? 

 thanks for your help.


----------



## southlake333 (Jul 31, 2012)

Blend with juice afterwards. This will water down the ABV while also providing flavor, sweetness and increasing your final yield.


----------



## ICELIA (Jul 31, 2012)

southlake333 said:


> Blend with juice afterwards. This will water down the ABV while also providing flavor, sweetness and increasing your final yield.



Thank you!  will see how it goes!


----------



## saramc (Jul 31, 2012)

I have some Skeeter Pee and it is at the one year mark and is great, one bottle left, just checked and it is in the refrigerator. I consumed its "twin" about 2 weeks ago.

I do not see any reason as to why you could not "dilute" with shelf stable juice after the ferment is complete. These are already well balanced for consumption and will drop the alcohol content, will not require any "balancing" other than the final decision on any additional backsweetening. But I also see no reason as to why you could not go ahead and split the batch now and "correct" it to the starting target S.G. to the best of your ability. Completely your call.


----------

